# Le club des professionnels en informatique > Evolutions du club > Ressources humaines >  [Jinroh77] rejoint l'quipe de modration

## DRH

Jinroh77 vient d'intgrer l'quipe de modration pour donner un coup de main sur les forums Microsoft BI.

Flicitations et bon courage.

----------

